# JDOM: Value ohne Unterelemente auslesen



## c__k (20. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Beispiel XML aus der ich mit JDOM Text extrahieren will:

[XML]<A>Hallo <B>xyz </B>Welt</A>[/XML]

Nun würde ich gerne NUR den Text (value) von Element A haben OHNE den Text (value) von Element B, das sich ja in A befindet...

Mit a.getValue() erhalte ich "Hallo xyz Welt". Ich möchte aber nur "Hallo Welt"... Lässt sich das mit JDOM irgendwie realisieren?? 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## haui95 (25. Dez 2013)

Bitte erst die API von JDOM durchgehen, da diese die Lösung zu deinem Problem beinhaltet.

Element


```
Document document = (Document) builder.build(xml);
Element root= document.getRootElement();
String a = root.getText(); // Gibt den Text des Wurzelelements A aus. Der Knoten B ist irrelevant.
String b = root.getValue(); // API: [...] complete, ordered content of all text node descendants [...]
System.out.println("A: " + a);
System.out.println("B: " + b);
```


```
Ausgabe:
-----------------------------
A: Hallo Welt
B: Hallo xyz Welt
```

MfG

Hauke


----------

